
Work in Lithuania - ignasl
https://workinlithuania.lt/homepage/
======
choperius
I moved to Vilnius from Sweden four months ago and enjoying it a lot so far. A
lot of the things from the website are true - low costs (I pay 500e for
2-rooms in city center), very safe city, lots of green. Can get anywhere
within 30 min and I walk to work every day. Working in here might be a pay cut
but the low costs make up for it. Tech is much more well-compensated here than
other industries.

My perception is that Lithuania (and Baltics in general) is suffering a lot
more for its reputation than it should. Society has developed very quickly the
past 10 years and the reputation doesn't reflect today's reality here.

If anyone is interested to learn more, feel free to pm me. We're also
currently hiring Fintech Industry Manager to my team:
[https://careers.google.com/jobs/results/102620285653394118-i...](https://careers.google.com/jobs/results/102620285653394118-industry-
manager-financial-technology-english/)

~~~
osrec
I'm Indian, and I've been considering a nomadic working lifestyle. Do you see
a lot of ethnic minorities there? Is the culture welcoming to other
ethnicities?

~~~
choperius
It's still fairly homogeneous society compared to many other European
countries. The language is also very different to other European languages, so
it helps to pick up a little bit of Lithuanian to understand more here.

I believe it's slowly changing and you can see some non-Europeans coming for
study exchange and to work for international companies, but it's far from what
it's like in e.g. Sweden, Netherlands or Germany.

However, Lithuania is quite diverse in the sense that it's a crossroad between
Central Europe, Northern Europe and Eastern Europe. Having many influences
from Nordics, Russia, Poland and Germany. Many people in Vilnius speak several
of the following: Lithuanian, English, Russian and Polish.

All young (below 45) people speak English, older generation (45+) might speak
Russian instead of English as second language.

------
cleansy
So Lithuania is cheap and all, but the website and the job offers clearly fail
to mention how much you get paid. Also, of course living in the city center of
Vilnius is cheap, but compared to a similar 500k pop city in let's say
Germany* and adjusted for the wages, it's absolutely not special. Plus the
lower absolute wage will be a problem when you want to retire in a western
European country.

The financially smartest (IMHO) way is to live in .lt when you have a remote
job/contract.

* I pulled up numbers about Nuremberg which has roughly the same population, average income and average apartment costs are, relatively speaking, the same. However as mentioned above you will safe less towards retirement in absolute terms, limiting your choices later on.

~~~
zzzcpan
For software development jobs across Europe you typically make at least as
much or more in cheaper countries, as salaries are not significantly lower.
Things are not in your favor for other fields though.

------
hackerm0nkey
The big question is that how much pay cut are you willing to take? Surely this
will not match what people are getting on other richer countries in the EU.

~~~
sametmax
Not to mention remote work for the US. You get 5 time the french pay in the
bay, 3 times if you remove health insurances, taxes and retirement savings.

~~~
hackerm0nkey
And then one can live anywhere they please :)

~~~
hackerm0nkey
Maybe get a remote job for the US and live in Lithuania. Win Win.

~~~
vageli
> Maybe get a remote job for the US and live in Lithuania. Win Win.

Only if the company is willing to go through the legal hoops to make this
happen.

~~~
sametmax
It's the same as hiring an immigrant on US soil. Something companies in the
Bay are happy to do, since their hiring can't keep up with their needs.

But for other companies, you can make it easier: just frame it as a freelancer
gig.

~~~
vageli
What do you mean they are the same? Hiring an immigrant who is legally
authorized to work in the country is different than figuring out the target
country's tax laws. It's the same reason American companies tend to disallow
remote work from places they don't have a physical presence.

------
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
It's weird that this website seems to target people from countries much richer
than Lithuania.

~~~
scottlocklin
Why is that weird? Specialists could form a nucleus around which more jobs
form. If I were looking for work I'd rather work in Lithuania than San
Francisco.

~~~
xeeeeeeeeeeenu
Because salaries in Lithuania are much lower than in Western Europe (which has
much lower salaries than SF).

And no, the lower cost of living doesn't completely offset that. Unfortunately
Eastern Europe is still less developed and poorer than the West.

~~~
scottlocklin
Average salaries and individual salaries are not the same thing.

------
lewisj489
I can't help but notice the absence of minorities on this website.

Edit:

Like it or not, people of different colours bring culture and a welcoming
variation to a city. I get it, the French are minorities in Lithuania but
you're nitpicking, being ignorant and missing the point.

There are 12 picture with exclusively white people. Why would any who isn't
white want to move there is that's the only group represented.

~~~
chomp
What do you mean by "minorities"? Do you mean "non-white" people? If so, then
sure, but most of eastern Europe is fairly homogeneous in terms of skin color.

I take argument, and actually some offense to your comment because there could
definitely be maligned groups in the website. Polish people deal with
discrimination in many parts of Europe even today, and Lithuania has a history
of this (read about the Lithuanization of the Polish). I have Polish ancestry
and have been in situations where I've been told to keep quiet to avoid
problems.

Skin color doesn't always show the battles that people fight against
discrimination every day.

~~~
mattmanser
To be fair though, last time I went to Poland (Krakow 2011) they were super-
racist.

One of our friends was black, it was very scary at times. Lots of skin heads,
random people spitting at our friend, getting followed by gangs of people.

I have no idea what it's like in Lithuania, but there can still be some pretty
extreme racism going on in E.European countries.

~~~
eyko
I've been to Poland quite a few times (love it!) and, as a mixed race (western
european + west african heritage), the worst racist comments and treatment I
received was, ironically, from a jewish person in Krakow's jewish quarters -
(if he was actually jewish is anyone's guess). I'd agree that it's a generally
racist society but I wouldn't go as far as saying super-racist, but then
again, I was never spat at. Of course I could come up with dozens of
anecdotes, like a woman refusing to shake my hand saying "I don't touch black
people" after shaking everyone else's hand in my group, but I'm not
comfortable generalising since almost everyone I met was super welcoming and
friendly, without a hint of hatred or disgust. Let's not judge a country by a
few rotten apples!

